# Norway's Naval Strike Missile/Joint Strike Missile



## jollyjacktar (6 Jun 2013)

Man, seeing video like this is not good for the morale.   This is why I shake my head at the unrealistic battle problems we practice, there's no walking away from a strike like that.  Half the superstructure is vaporized.  

Shared under the fair dealings provision of the copyright act.  Full story, photos and video of the shoot at story link.  



> *Caught on camera: The explosive moment Norwegian navy blew up its OWN ship to test new long-range missile*
> 
> Military bosses used 300ft long decommissioned frigate for target practice
> Fired new 880lb missile at the vessel off coast of Andoy
> ...


----------



## winnipegoo7 (6 Jun 2013)

The best defence is to NOT get hit by the missile. Damage Control is the back-up plan.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (7 Jun 2013)

Now that is a live fire ex.  First  word that  came to mind was WOW.
Guessing indirect canon fire is out of the battle plan for ship on ship fighting, or is there still a need for that with the new missles?


----------



## GR66 (7 Jun 2013)

Is there an argument here for moving away from the concept of a small fleet of larger, multi-role vessels toward a larger fleet of smaller, less expensive and more specialized ships?  Does the risk of a single lucky shot getting through your defenses and taking out a large portion of your overall capability with a single warhead  pose an unacceptable risk?


----------



## CougarKing (20 Jan 2015)

An update on the latest from Norway's Kongsberg:

(Original article from Spanish-language defence news site)



> *Norway's Kongsberg developing vertical launch JSM*
> FRIDAY 16 JANUARY 2015
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (27 Feb 2015)

JSMs as the payload for the F-35A fighter:

Defense News



> *Norway, Australia To Join on Naval Missile*
> 
> VICTORIA, Australia — Minister for Defence Kevin Andrews announced today that Australia has entered into a co-operative agreement with the Norwegian Ministry of Defence *to develop an advanced maritime strike missile for the Lockheed Martin F-35A joint fighter, which is being procured by both countries.*
> 
> ...


----------

